# Beginner on video converter software



## jennyjuan (Jan 17, 2011)

I have many avi video files on my computer, how can I put them on my iPod with good quality? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

[url]http://www.any-video-converter.com/products/for_video_free/[/URL]

That's a great video file converter that I've used many times. It's about 22 MB in size, installs easy, and should be great for high quality conversions. I'd recommend changing your format to MP4, as that is high quality to me. I've never used an iPod, so I hope that is a format it supports ( though it's a very popular format, so I doubt it would not support it ).


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Moving this post to Gadget Support.

BG


----------



## Indiandog (Dec 19, 2010)

itunes usually converts all media files to ipod/iphone format when added to the itunes library


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah, so apparently iTunes automatically formats you videos for best performance. That's a good feature .


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

What I do to save converting them is just to use the VLC app.

If you open up the app store and search for VLC, then just download and run.


----------



## jennyjuan (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, guys, is VLC a converter?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

VLC is a media player. A very good one at that too. It supports pretty much any video file you can find.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep, and you can add to it if it doesn't support the type you want.


----------

